# Why the rest day?



## harryH (28 Feb 2014)

I started dosing EI about 2 weeks ago.
The plants have definitely improved in both appearance and growth rate and I can honestly say I am delighted.
I am using our sponsors 'Aquarium Plantfood's' starter kit (hard water) and dosing in liquid form to suit my smaller aquarium. The mixture I made up and the daily dosing are as per the excellent instructions that came with the kit.

Now reading Clive's tutorial on EI I understand it is difficult or nigh impossible to over dose if used sensibly, I also understand from the tutorial that the thing to avoid is under dosing, making sure the nutrients are always there for the plants to take up as required. I also see Clive advocates in the tutorial 2 days rest and the Aquarium Plantfood system 1 day.

What I haven't quite grasped, sorry if I missed this, is the reason for the rest day. I always change my water twice in the week in order to remove any gunge that may be lurking ready to produce ammonia so I don't envisage any build up of nutrients. In fact I've become so hooked up on making sure the ferts are always there for the plants, I feel uncomfortable when it's rest day .

Can someone put me out of my misery?

Harry.


----------



## Fern (28 Feb 2014)

Hi I _think_ it's something to do with the ferts you put in are added in sufficient quantity daily during the rest of the week, that there is no need to add anything more on that particular day


----------



## harryH (28 Feb 2014)

Fern said:


> Hi I _think_ it's something to do with the ferts you put in are added in sufficient quantity daily during the rest of the week, that there is no need to add anything more on that particular day


Hi Fern,
thanks for reply, yes I suspect it's designed around what the plants needs are. I would just like it explaining why, if we are to ensure plants always have the nutrients they desire, we have a day, or two, when we would chose not to dose?.

Harry


----------



## Fern (28 Feb 2014)

I've just had a quick look around and found this, hope it helps explain things better.

ukaps.org/forum/threads/is-there-any-need-for-a-rest-day-in-ei-dosing.22489/


----------



## harryH (28 Feb 2014)

Fern said:


> I've just had a quick look around and found this, hope it helps explain things better.
> 
> ukaps.org/forum/threads/is-there-any-need-for-a-rest-day-in-ei-dosing.22489/



Fern, your a star!! That's just what I was looking for. It seems quite a few others had my question, it's just that I'm a bit late coming to the party.

Having read Clive's input on that thread it is much clearer that the dosages designed to feed the plants for a week are actually made,(in his example) over 5 days, hence no need to dose the other two days, when I think he recommended some young lady in a bikini as a substitute, !!

Using the Aquarium Plantfood system, it calls for Saturday off so that is what I'll do, but it will be pipe and slippers in front of the fire for me you understand. . no shenanigans.

Harry


----------



## ian_m (28 Feb 2014)

My EI pump alternate doses macro one day & micro next day, so no rest days for me. Plants look fine.


----------



## Cherry (1 Mar 2014)

whats an EI pump???  (newbie)


----------



## Samjpikey (1 Mar 2014)

I suppose you can always dose slightly less and dose every day , or even dose everyday anyway ...... It's just designed In That way 
( that rhymes haha)  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## harryH (1 Mar 2014)

Cherry said:


> whats an EI pump???  (newbie)



Hi Cherry, it's a system using an infusion pump, used medically to administer regular doses. I believe it's proper name is a "Peristaltic" pump.
Lots of info on this site and www about it.

Harry.


----------



## harryH (1 Mar 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> ( that rhymes haha)


You'r a poet and don't know it

Yes you are right, I have since read Clive's posts on the subject and fully appreciate now. Cheers.
Harry.


----------

